# But the other guy said he was done....



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Got a call first thing this morning for someone who paid a craigslist electrician to rewire his rental. Paid him 1800 cash and for some odd reason the outlets in half the house don't work. Check out the panel.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Apart from some code violations, I don't see anything that jumps out as being the reason some receps don't work.

Violations such as NM with no connector, a MWBC that appears to have the two hots on the same leg, and some grounds on the neutral bar.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

No handle tie on the 100 amp backfed main breaker. One leg was turned off is my guess. Also noted- what appears to be an uninsulated conductor used as a neutral, but my eyes ain't so good, I zoomed it 3 times normal and it got plenty blurry. That would make it pretty hack but it would still not affect the current flow in the two busses like the main breaker could.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

looks like #10 on 40 amp breakers also


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

just the cowboy said:


> looks like #10 on 40 amp breakers also



Not necessarily a violation. Could very well be a motor load


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> Got a call first thing this morning for someone who paid a craigslist electrician to rewire his rental. Paid him 1800 cash and for some odd reason the outlets in half the house don't work. Check out the panel.


Canadian?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Was that $1,800 and all the free beer he could drink ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like NMD just pulled into the panel without being skinned or terminated.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

OK found more in the crawlspace. The 10-2 goes into the crawlspace to a junction box that has 7 14-2 wires going everywhere. The 14-3 coming from the panel feeds the ac that's rated at 25 amps and the unused 10-2 is supposed to run an electric furnace rated at 60 amps. The stove is run in 10 as well


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Not necessarily a violation. Could very well be a motor load
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like what, in a rental?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Like what, in a rental?



That old 1970's-era air conditioner compressor.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

3D, was I right or not?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> OK found more in the crawlspace. The 10-2 goes into the crawlspace to a junction box that has 7 14-2 wires going everywhere. The 14-3 coming from the panel feeds the ac that's rated at 25 amps and the unused 10-2 is supposed to run an electric furnace rated at 60 amps. The stove is run in 10 as well



Should've taken pics :laughing:

BTW, 1800 cash is steep for a job like that. Ive seen better Craigs list for less.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> 3D, was I right or not?


There is not handle tie but the problem was in the junction box in the crawlspace. Had the 10 and 7 14s crammed under a wirenut and had a terrible connection.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I am always amazed at the number of people who look for a cheap price and then give away deposits and final payments so easily. It makes no sense to me. If they like to keep their money, why do they pay out without even checking to see that it works? It seems like getting lowest price is most important and then, after that, they lose their brains.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

He did a good job. :laughing:


----------



## Allservice (Mar 12, 2015)

Does advertising on Craigslist make you a bad EC? I advertise on it and we have been in business for 25 years. Its free advertising and most consumers use it. Don't knock it!!!


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

Allservice said:


> Does advertising on Craigslist make you a bad EC? I advertise on it and we have been in business for 25 years. Its free advertising and most consumers use it. Don't knock it!!!


I believe he means one of the infamous 'handymen' who call themselves electricians rather than actual electricians on Craigslist.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> There is not handle tie but the problem was in the junction box in the crawlspace. Had the 10 and 7 14s crammed under a wirenut and had a terrible connection.


So it took you from March of this year to now to figure it out?


----------



## fargowires (Aug 26, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> So it took you from March of this year to now to figure it out?


What? OP was yesterday.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> So it took you from March of this year to now to figure it out?


You need to "put the bottle down and back away slowly" and look again at the date.

His join date was March!:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

fargowires said:


> What? OP was yesterday.


My bad. It's been a rough day.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> You need to "put the bottle down and back away slowly" and look again at the date.
> 
> His join date was March!:laughing:


Yeah, I know. Today I am like you...A LITTLE SHORT.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> You need to "put the bottle down and back away slowly" and look again at the date.
> 
> His join date was March!:laughing:


I joined this group of rabble rousers in march of 2013! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> I joined this group of rabble rousers in march of 2013! :thumbsup:


And we've loved you ever since:thumbsup:.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> And we've loved you ever since:thumbsup:.


I feel the love. :jester:


----------

